
Ask HN: Whar are some productivity hacks you use? - hiby007
I recently installed Chrome Extentions 3 Tabs (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;3-tabs-only&#x2F;pkfpaiidmiemediimekjfmlbhnbofabd)<p>Which only lets you open three tabs a time and hence forces you to focus only at the task at hand.<p>This plus I am new and learning GTD Method(Getting Things Done) with simple lists.<p>This two have greatly increased the work I do and also the speed of execution and also greatly reduced the stress level.<p>So now I am interested what HN, in general are using for great productivity (tools, techniques etc)
======
Rainymood
Carve out 50 minutes blocks during the day dedicated to working towards a
predefined goal. I tried 25 minutes and 5 minutes break but 50 minutes work
and 10 minutes break seems to work better for me. I track them in excel just
to keep myself on track. I generally shoot for ~3 of these blocks if I have
other matters to attend to (lectures/TAs etc.). In a full day of studying I
can easily rack up 8-10 hours of studying using these 50 minute blocks but I
prefer to study ~3 hours over more days spaced out than cram 10 hours a day.

------
dsawler
Every time I think of something I have to do, I put it in my Todoist Inbox.

Every night I go through my Inbox and decide what needs to get done tomorrow.
I assign a 'tomorrow' date for those tasks in my Inbox. Then, I go to Google
Calendar and timeblock when I'm going to complete those tasks. After I do this
I journal about my day and come up with more things that I want to get done
and the process repeats every day.

------
itamarst
My favorite productivity technique is making sure that I'm actually working
towards my (or my company's, or project's) intended goals:
[https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/12/20/the-best-
technology/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/12/20/the-best-technology/)

------
afarrell
I use [https://freedom.to](https://freedom.to) and
[https://selfcontrolapp.com](https://selfcontrolapp.com) to block sites

